# Hydro One (Ontario) Temporary Service Hookup Fee



## Dunvegan (Mar 12, 2016)

Hey Guys. 

I'm not sure how many Ontario guys are lurking around here, so I'll cross my fingers.

I'm hooking up a temporary service for a new residential construction. Hydro One has quoted me just north of $2000.00 to meggar test the underground cable, throw a meter in the base, and make the connection at the transformer. The charges simply appear in a lump sum under "other related work" on the invoice. 

Everything is already supplied, ESA has been out, and Hydro One has been out to do their site layout. I can't find anything regarding hookup fees for a temp service anywhere online, and they're no help when I call. 

I was wondering if anybody had any experience with hooking up temp services with Hydro One, and roughly what they paid for the hookup. This is more for curiosity than anything else. It's still cheaper (debatable) and more convenient than running generators.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

You are getting over charged by a State authorized monopoly....

And sounds like double charged for some work.....:sad:

Got to love Crony Capitolism, almost as nasty as Uber Socialism...

FYI: Wiki "says" H-1 is ~5 Billion behind in equipment upkeep (robbed during its government run years....) with only 1.2 million customers, most NON-Working young and old.......:whistling 

How do you wear out Hydro power plants??????

In 1531, a German Canon Law court ruled that ANYONE that paid more then 31% of the their annual income to others in taxes WASN'T a FREE PERSON...... Welcome to modern Serfdom, Vassel.

USA's pre Second Civil War plantations had "free" health care too, for their imported "guest" workers......

Sadly the USA give its Governments at all levels more Money than ANY commie nation ever controlled... with the expected nasty results.

As individual power use drops from "conservation" (what kind of conserving COSTS MORE?) Grid system costs must come out of hook up, and un hooking fees/firking and random acts of extortion to maintain the system with ultra low-volume users.

For part of 4K$ you could rent a diesel generator for use during construction and eliminate "temp" power fees?

Aren't you as a general C getting 15% on the fees? The more the merrier.....


----------



## Dunvegan (Mar 12, 2016)

Don't even get me started. Ontario's utilities are disgusting. 

This one's for me, so unfortunately the buck just gets passed back to me. The money isn't even the issue. It's being told to pay an obscure amount or basically go  myself. No way to cost reference, no breakdown, just pay the bill or you get nothing. 

I've got plenty of gen sets to run the site, but since I'm living here at the end, I have to play nice with the neighbors this time. Also, we've had a really wet spring and I know I'm going to be running a sump pump 24/7 to keep the hole dry, which would put me at odds with noise bylaws outside of work hours. I also like being able to hear my radio. 

I have a feeling that tech and affordability for grid independence through solar and other means isn't too far off. The unfortunate part is that families who cannot afford to sever ties with the grid will get screwed the hardest in the end.


----------

